# Are there anyone on here that like & use the cambridge cage?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

If you were to look on forums theres loads of people on there that both like & use the cambridge cage.There are reviews on this cage too on these forums,so why are you all so against the savic cambridge cage on these forums when folk on say its perfectly okay to keep a syrian hamster in,especially if your hamster doesnt like Big open spaces,and the cambridge does fit in a 8 or 11 in wheel in,so why is everyone on these forums so anti the cambridge cage,as its a nice little cage?

You'll find on forums people do use these smaller cages like the cambridge,Cammy, etc

Cambridges also fit nicely on shelves and dont take up a lot of room-so come on folks why hate the Cambridge-theres far worse cages on the market!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

The Cambridge is a basic starter cage, it is considered across the board that it is unsuitable as a long term cage. There are far better cages out there and you know it..

Please stop banging on about the poxy Cambridge cage, if you want one then get one, but don't expect praise from people that know better :thumbsup:


----------



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

ahhh,but have you seen what praises the cambridge gets on forums.It seems very popular on there and many people using those forums use that cage.
Okay 80cms is best,as bigger is better,but if you simply dont have space for a 80cm cage then the cambridge is better than a mini duna as its got 2 extra levels and you can fit an 8 or 11in wheel in it,so i'm sticking with my cambridge cage and have cancelled the savic mickey 2XL.
After our hammy crosses rainbow bridge thats it,no more hamsters or any pet,as i'm over sixty now and just cannot cope with great big cages.
Of course i'd like our hamster to have a big cage but we have given up trying now as cannot cope with lugging those great big things about anymore-its just stressing us out in trying.

Half of you on these forums are just youngsters who dont know what you're talking about-not everyone wants a massive big cage taking up room


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If you like the size of Cambridge so much as it fits your requirements, why don't you get an iMac Fantasy instead? These are roughly the same length as a Cambridge, but can be extended upwards, with another level or two to save space.

To be fair though, the Cambridge isn't utterly horrendous, and its a much better choice for a syrian than the mini Duna the op wanted to use! At least she could get a proper size wheel in it for starters!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

erdingtonbelle said:


> Half of you on these forums are just youngsters who dont know what you're talking about-not everyone wants a massive big cage taking up room


Ah of course, silly me. I forgot being older excuses selfishness and ignorance as well as giving you a sudden wealth of knowledge about something you clearly don't give a crap about. :thumbsup:

You know, my whole (short  ) life I have been taught that we must respect our elders. I had a go at any friends who dare not show respect to their elders as a teen and I continue to believe it very important. However when someone starts being so rude and blatantly ignorant, age isn't an excuse.

Also, I have just been on your site and all I have read in my searches is that that they need a bigger floor space and that the cambridge is OK for a DWARF hamster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

According to another post you have already ordered another cage so this thread is pointless.

If you want a cambridge, then get one 

If your hamster is really in a mini duna then of course it will be better, but as I have a cambridge myself I know they are not really big enough for syrians as they don't have enough space for a suitable wheel AND toys and you will most likely find your hamster starts bar chewing because of the lack of space.

But what do I know huh......

As I said if you want to buy a cambridge then nothing anyone says will stop you, read all the replies on your countless threads asking the same question and if you are happy that a cambridge is for you then go for it........but don't expect people to fall over themselves to congratulate you :thumbsup:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Halfeatenapple, I'm on hamstercentral, and we on there do not advise the Cambridge for Syrians and haven't done for a couple of years. They were at one time considered good sizes, but since so many better sized cages have come out, its know known that their generally too small. Their a fine size for Russian dwarfs or winter whites, but not Syrians. IF the op was determined to choose between a Cambridge and a mini Duna, it would be a better choice, but by no means would it be a good one. And actually, if the op is the same person Blade said it was, they have already asked on HC before, and got the same reply they've been given here, so they know those cages are not ok, and they certainly wouldn't approve a Cammy either, that's even worse.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

erdingtonbelle said:


> Half of you on these forums are just youngsters who dont know what you're talking about-not everyone wants a massive big cage taking up room


True.... but also us 'youngsters' may put the needs of our animals before our needs. Just pointing that out 

If you believe that your many years of knowledge and wisdom is truly better than ours I sincerely hope you don't use a mobile phone, still have dial up internet connection, and many other 'new' ways of living. Still - I guess as he/she is your last hamster you probably don't care. 

Oh, and just to point out - I too am a member of a hamster forum- the cambridge is a OK cage for a DWARF hamster; not a syrian. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Halfeatenapple, I'm on hamstercentral, and we on there do not advise the Cambridge for Syrians and haven't done for a couple of years. They were at one time considered good sizes, but since so many better sized cages have come out, its know known that their generally too small. Their a fine size for Russian dwarfs or winter whites, but not Syrians. IF the op was determined to choose between a Cambridge and a mini Duna, it would be a better choice, but by no means would it be a good one. And actually, if the op is the same person Blade said it was, they have already asked on HC before, and got the same reply they've been given here, so they know those cages are not ok, and they certainly wouldn't approve a Cammy either, that's even worse.


:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Did you misread my post?? I told OP that the cage was not suitable...

It shouldn't be about chosing between a small and a worse cage... She needs a bigger cage..??


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

T'ra.  And you were right about my age  Early twenties. Young enough to listen to good advice before getting stuck in stubborn, selfish ways.

Pet shops that sell on mass you mean? That are in it for a profit you mean? That tend to know more about dogs and cats you mean?

Only rodents? Hamsters travel for MILES a night in the wild.

You have been given good advice from older members on the forum if age is an issue for you. I hope you take it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Did you misread my post?? I told OP that the cage was not suitable...
> 
> It shouldn't be about chosing between a small and a worse cage... She needs a bigger cage..??


The op says a hamster forum recommends Cambridge's and Cammy's, and as a member, I can honestly say they don't! I don't know where they got that from. Sorry think there's crossed wires somewhere.

Erdingtonbelle, a little tip. If you do not want any hassle off anyone and can't take answers that don't suit you, don't bloody say anything!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Blimey that was quite an outburst.

I'm on here and I'm much older than a school child.
Not everyone on hamster forums are young you know, hamsters are for everyone.
Oh and you say loads of people on HC say a Cambridge is ok for a Syrian....I don't know anyone who keeps their hamster in one, not anymore, they all know a bigger cage is better.

Of course your local pet shop will say a teeny tiny cage is ok for a hamster....they only care about profit, they don't care about the hamster that will have to live in the prisons they sell.

The rspca say a minimum cage for a Syrian is 80x50 (or there abouts) so the people on here/HC who say that's the minimum size aren't making that up out of nowhere.

If you really do have a hamster (which I am really starting to doubt) please do the best thing for him and give him away.
Moving him into all these cages you say you have is what is stressing him out, not the large space of cages he has been in.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how old are the posts you are looking at on HC once upon a time, bmany moons ago, the cambridge was seen as an OK cage, this was before cages like the HH and micky max existed, i remeber when the HH was first introduced, the hype on the hammy forums was huge.

nowadays there are many MUCH better cages avaliable, so why make your hamster suffer?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I just remind people not to mention other animal related foums please


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Not much point in anyone replying here now really, the OP's banned


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Not much point in anyone replying here now really, the OP's banned


Wonder how long before they are back with a different username


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Wonder how long before they are back with a different username


ooohhhh not too long i shouldnt imagine, it gets pretty lonely under a bridge on your own you know


----------

